

Airbnb in NYC: The Real Numbers  - somberi
http://skift.com/2014/02/13/airbnb-in-nyc-the-real-numbers-behind-the-sharing-story/

======
__pThrow
What I am interested in is data regarding users (renters).

What is their breakdown by age, sex, ethnicity, and success at booking?

I am not an ugly guy, but I am 50.

I tried to use airbnb twice to book in San Francisco, and each time, for
various reasons beyond the control of the owner, my rental had to be canceled.

It's discouraging, and I suspect ageism was at play.

So who is being successfully booked, and who is getting canceled on?

